# The Voices of America



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

For those who are interested in what it takes to broadcast radio and TV. A lot more involved then I thought.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Some of these older style transmitters us some serious amounts of power,
Very high voltages at serious amounts of amps
So the equipment used has to be equally serious.
But yes impressive to see !


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

It was nice to listen to them when I was overseas.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> It was nice to listen to them when I was overseas.



More detail needed.  How far do these broadcast?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

AcidTrip said:


> More detail needed.  How far do these broadcast?


The VOA had multiple transmitters during its hay day. It was a global network of radio stations. 
Onboard ship in the early 80's we could by radios that had am/fm/short wave in them. At times we could pick up the signal in the middle of the ocean. It's due to atmospheric bounce.


----------

